

Why is installing software on a Mac so complicated? - ahalan
http://dubroy.com/blog/why-is-installing-software-on-a-mac-so-complicated/

======
scottmcleod
....I thought this was sarcasm. The issue you mention is with the software,
not the OS.

*Not only that but the post is 2 years old. What gives?

